# Solved: Flash Image Loader / Horizontal Gallery Scroller Help



## TheInfiniteOne (Aug 14, 2006)

I am trying to see if someone can help me locate the popular flash or ajax loader that I see on a lot of web pages. It is a loader that when the thumbnail is clicked the background of the webpage dims and to the foreground comes the loader in which widens horizontally and then vertically and then displays the larger image.I'm not sure of its actual name, so its kind of hard for me to describe. But I'm hoping that since it is extremely popular on a lot of websites perhaps someone knows what I'm talking about.

------

Also I am working on a website in which I need to have a scrolling thumbnail gallery. I am need the thumbnails to move over to the left once hte left arrow is clicked, and then to the right once the right arrow is clicked.

I'm not sure of a formal name for a script I would need for my thumbnail gallery to be able to do this, so if someone could point me to what I would need to make this work I would appreciate it. Here is an image for what it looks like and of course what it looks like it should be able to do.


----------



## TheInfiniteOne (Aug 14, 2006)

The Ajax or Flash loader that I am looking for is almost exactly like hte one found on this website.

http://gabrielaboone.net/v1/


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like it is Lightbox. Google it for more info.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Or look on Dynamic Drive:

http://dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex4/lightbox/index.htm
http://dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex4/lightbox2/index.htm

Peace...


----------



## TheInfiniteOne (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome thats perfect exactly what I was looking for!!!  As for the horizontally gallery scroller I have still had no luck with that one yet.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

TheInfiniteOne said:


> As for the horizontally gallery scroller I have still had no luck with that one yet.


Once again, try Dynamic Drive. 

There are others there as well. 

EDIT: Actually, this one might be better for you.

Peace...


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Alternatively have a look at all the different galleries here mainly using CSS although some do use Javascript. There are a couple that do exactly what you want all in one set of CSS.


----------

